# Johnson 15 HP Long Shaft Trolling Motor



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Johnson 15 HP Long Shaft Trolling Motor 

$1,500 

My dad has used this motor for trolling and as a back up for his inboard, its in Excellent condition. Starts easy and runs perfectly. The item is located in Salem Utah. 

Thanks.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Bump. Still for sell


----------



## ridgerunner (Jan 31, 2013)

What year is it? Is it a four stroke?


----------

